# Dope, New Job



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Just scored a job yesterday at an upholstry shop :biggrin: sounds like this shit is gunna lead to an apprenticeship, which is awsome, cause this is what I wanna do as a career. I didnt graduate, and they said they dont care... i was like


fucking dope :thumbsup: :biggrin:



Guys is like


"I dont wan you hookin all your friends up for free, but your own ride is gunna have a sic interior fa sho"

 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Congradulations :thumbsup:


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just to let ya know...you will probably start out stuffing cushions... heres a shortcut that will help you for those cushions that are hard to stuff... put the foam in a trashbag and suck the air out of it with a shop vac.. i busted a few zippers when i first started and this helped alot...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Auto Upholstry..


I did a headliner today, and Im fitting in seats from an 80's T-Bird into a 60's Skylark droptop right now... they just put me right into the mix, this job is fucking awsome :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

tight...i branched off into auto upholstery from yacht upholstery... if you have good common sense you can pick this stuff up like its nothing


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 22 2004, 08:36 PM
> *tight...i branched off into auto upholstery from yacht upholstery... if you have good common sense you can pick this stuff up like its nothing
> [snapback]2239311[/snapback]​*




Exactly today i skooled the upholstry guy on mounting he seats in the Sklark. I was goin off about how buckets and gaps (in reference to center console) will make or breka the look.. He was impressed. I love this job more everyday :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

great! ive always to do upholstry for a living anything car related :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Thats great


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

what shop? wanna hook me up? :biggrin:


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

tri line but theres no way your gettin hooked up before me!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

tri line? where the hells that? i do need some seats done :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

how much would my seats be to get redone? front and back in white vinyl with orange piping and buttons! it's a bench. get back to me with a price man!


----------



## baby_doll (Aug 11, 2003)

I wanna get into doing upholstery haha Im doing my own for my car since Im really cheap and know how to sew :-/


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

YOU WILL NEVER BE AS GOOD AS ME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: j/p good luck


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by x-raided_@Sep 30 2004, 10:06 PM
> *tri line but theres no way your gettin hooked up before me!
> [snapback]2259235[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

but fo real man, how much would my seats be to get redone? front and back in white vinyl with orange piping and buttons! it's a bench. get back to me with a price man!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

All white vynal with Orange piping and buttons. for the front bench will be $500-$600 and for the rear just double that amount... 


You could always come an get a quote tho...



110-2740 Bridge Street *Tri-Line Glass*


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

alright cool, do you guys do like club discounts like styles or no?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Oct 7 2004, 07:49 PM
> *alright cool, do you guys do like club discounts like styles or no?
> [snapback]2276169[/snapback]​*


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

found your topic, glad to here its going good.
I'll have to swing by in the monte


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Fucken awesome man! You got the exact, ideal, perfect job that I would want. I'ma start a course in a few years for upholstering, it'll have to be furniture though, which is good because i'd never be outta work, working from home etc etc etc.

I might hook a scholarship in panel beating soon, which would be pimp because in 7 years I could be doing my own body and interior work...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo_@Nov 12 2004, 02:58 AM
> *Fucken awesome man! You got the exact, ideal, perfect job that I would want. I'ma start a course in a few years for upholstering, it'll have to be furniture though, which is good because i'd never be outta work, working from home etc etc etc.
> 
> I might hook a scholarship in panel beating soon, which would be pimp because in 7 years I could be doing my own body and interior work...
> [snapback]2387978[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: it is fucking awsome :biggrin:


Right now im doing a full interior for my 510 project car, give me a few weeks and ill have my first (major) work posted up in here :0


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

yo Curt, you still at the shop?
have'nt seen your ride their latley :dunno:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

nice any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i think i'll be hittin you guys up for my seats, styles quoted me 800 on the front bench  5-600 sounds much better!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

thats some ass raping prices, hell i used to pay 100 per seat 10 years ago not 500-600 for fucking vinyl, no hate man but what happened to the prices


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Im still in there. I just park all over the place now. Car isnt low anyore either got ful stacks front and back

Its winter so I guess its no big deal. Im thinking of something new, this was more like my Highskool experimentation car....


I get to pull my 510 into the shop this friday :thumbsup: fukin dope


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Dec 13 2004, 11:06 PM
> *thats some ass raping prices, hell i used to pay 100 per seat 10 years ago not 500-600 for fucking vinyl, no hate man but what happened to the prices
> [snapback]2503605[/snapback]​*


thats way way to high...100-150 per seat is about right depending on what exactly is being done and 250 on the back....whole interior done for 1000-1200 depending on materials used and thats door panels, headliner, pillars, visors, etc


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Was "cuttn thru" in Tri line today?

ive never actually seen the guy, but Someone dropped off some brown visors to be redone in orange vynal, and it rung a bell...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

yes, yes i was. and i got quoted 350 for my front benches, the bitches at styles wanted 700 :0 ! so i think i'll be back fairly soon to get my seats done, depending on how the visors turn out, i'm pickin them up tomorrow. i got both done for 50 bucks, styles wanted 125!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

I was the big guy with the shaved head..


nice sewing


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

haha, it was my mom's attempt........... it didn't turn out well enough! i'm pretty sure i've seen you and your car before, it's a redish brown lincoln and had black rims (maybe took off hubcaps) with whitewalls, and was real low. im guessin it's bagged cause of your name, and the fact it always looked like it was low in a different place everytime i saw it (front, back).


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

thats the one


the rims are a very long story... one that still isnt over.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Hey man, how those visors lookin in your ride? Cause they looked pretty hot when they left the shop


also, i forgot to give you back your fabric :twak: long day.

You can come by and pick it up or maybe if you were working at RO i could drop it off for yeh
?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

yea, i remembered as i was like halfway home. the visors aren't in yet, i gotta get my white headliner in first :biggrin: . i guess i'll swing by sometime soon and pick it back up. i'll be back in to get my seats done, maybe as soon as next week, you think it'd be fine just sittin in the shop for a week (max 2 weeks, the seats ARE going to get done). i'm always at mcdonalds (seems like it anyway) if you were to drop it off to like a manager and tell em it's alex's, i'm sure they'd make sure i get it. or if i was workin, it'd be cool too.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Dec 15 2004, 12:13 AM
> *thats the one
> the rims are a very long story... one that still isnt over.
> [snapback]2508197[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: story still going on :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

what's the story?!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

The latest edition of the all to long fuckign story is these fuckers not fitting :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

what type of wheels you got that don't fit?

went back and picked up my vinyl. i think i'm gonna come back in a week or two and get my carpet installed, and seats wrapped. :biggrin: i can't wait!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Those are Player 20x8.5" 144 Spoke Std. offset wrapped in 255/35/20 rubber

Kickass wheels, but nothing fits this fucking car, brakes are to big for small rims and fenders arent wide enuf for 20"s 

FWD offset would fit (in 20"), but that isnt happeneing....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

congrats on the job.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Dec 17 2004, 07:10 PM
> *congrats on the job.
> [snapback]2518309[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: thanks man


been almost 3 months (on the 20th it will be)


time is fucking flyin :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

fuck, that blows. i got 16" std players i want to ditch if you're interested? maybe a trade plus i give you some cash? :biggrin: but fo real, that blows man, it'd look tight on 20's! i got quoted $100 for them to put in my carpet while the seats were being wrapped, seemed a bit steep since it's molded for my car, should just drop in?


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

Can you grind the calipers at all?
They won't fit with it raised or dropped?
If they don't work, get at me. i'll post ya my #


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Dec 17 2004, 10:48 PM
> *fuck, that blows. i got 16" std players i want to ditch if you're interested? maybe a trade plus i give you some cash?  :biggrin:  but fo real, that blows man, it'd look tight on 20's! i got quoted $100 for them to put in my carpet while the seats were being wrapped, seemed a bit steep since it's molded for my car, should just drop in?
> [snapback]2518603[/snapback]​*


Depending on the carpet kit you got it may or may not have underlay with it. Either way underlay would probably be put down glued in (with the badass contact cement) then carpet fitted overtop and glued down aswell. Some carpets also need the heelpads sewn on. You could do it, but I wouldnt suggest it without getting a glue gun (not the stick kind)

As for the wheels we will see what happens...




> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 18 2004, 10:28 AM
> *Can you grind the calipers at all?
> They won't fit with it raised or dropped?
> If they don't work, get at me. i'll post ya my #
> [snapback]2519448[/snapback]​*


Well, I hate these fuckign black pieces of shit so not long ago I went and got some 14" steelies (cause I had a full set of 14" rubber) would not go on :angry: I only tried fucking with one caliper (just to see if it was even possible) and I grinded a shitload off of it and no dice. It could also have been the shapre of the back of the rim tho. Because I have seen *two* of these exact cars on 14" wheels on the net. Apparently a reversed offset fits fine with some minor spacing but then the car could never be dumped again. Im am thinking about forgetting the active suspension on this one and just making a clean daily :dunno: then I could run reversed wheels all day long..(at the right height) 

As for the 20"s they do fit and go on, but they sit right _underneath_ the fenders so if the car goes down at all they just hit... :angry:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

:angry: This is what was SUPPOSED to happen...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

well, if you're interested in the 16"z just let me know, i know the carpet does have underlay, i just thought it'd drop in!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Dec 18 2004, 04:03 PM
> *well, if you're interested in the 16"z just let me know, i know the carpet does have underlay, i just thought it'd drop in!
> [snapback]2520032[/snapback]​*


Im not into the 16"s on this car, possibly on my other but we will see maybe ill be sporting a 510 on 20" wires :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


As for the carpet I dont think you should have to much trouble? seats hold it down pretty well, it will seem somewhat loose in some areas, but if its gunna save you cash I say go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

it'll save me a hundred bucks!


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

congratulations on the job.  you on the island or mainland?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Island


Victoria.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cool


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Dec 18 2004, 06:03 PM
> *well, if you're interested in the 16"z just let me know, i know the carpet does have underlay, i just thought it'd drop in!
> [snapback]2520032[/snapback]​*


do you still have those 16??


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

yep


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Hey cuttn

Ive got some pictures of the interior you want but not in pillow top style, 

I heard your comming in when your fabric lands so ill make sure to have them

if your set on having pillow tops then right on, but if you went this route (as shown in the pictures) the price would defintly be cheaper.

See you next time your in!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

sounds good man, can't wait to get these done :biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Jan 12 2005, 05:39 PM
> *sounds good man, can't wait to get these done  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2598054[/snapback]​*


you gettin pillow tops redone? or gettin them sowne(sc) in?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i'm gettin the whole front seat re-done, includin pillows, in white vinyl, orange piping and buttons :biggrin:

i'll come in tomorrow since you guys got the stuff in and i'll check out that pic


----------



## Crown19 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey, im from kamloops and im gonna get a 77 continental, i was wonderin if u kno how much thats gonna cost to get the whole interior done up with white vinyl with some green piping or sumthin, im just lookin for an estimate...
congrats on the job :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Upholstry estimates are pretty much need to see basis


But I think Cuttn Thrus interior was around $1200 or so. So ruffly in that area.


Thats just seats btw, no carpet or door panels or anything.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

i'll be looking forward to seeing some of your work :biggrin: :worship:


----------

